# CNN Feature on wood-gas burning truck



## Medman (Jun 3, 2011)

Not usually my thing, but here is a link I saw this morning to a wood-gas burner. Cool!

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2011/06/02/dnt.wood.powered.truck.cnn?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## denjohn (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.chrismartenson.com/blog/wood-gasification-intriguing-emergency-fuel-source/58332

here's a good link to one person's experience and perspective.


----------



## begreen (Jun 3, 2011)

There is a US based woodgas association with lots of helpful info and a forum at:
http://www.woodgas.net/


----------



## Sisu (Jun 3, 2011)

The technology has been around for some time.  During World War II, Finland used it to run cars and trucks while fighting the Russians, as oil and gas were scarce.


----------



## begreen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, that's when a lot of it got developed and refined. A good part of eastern Europe ran on wood gas during WWII.


----------



## a1neelix (Jun 6, 2011)

utterpower.com  has information on gassifiers  and my favorite the old lister diesels with massive flywheels very efficient!


----------

